# 189 applicants with 60 Points Club



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

It seems like those who have 60 points in their EOI for 189 subclass visa will start to get invited in a few rounds, maybe even on Oct 15th, considering that 65 points EOIs invitations already seem to have caught up with submissions... I think it would not be very surprising to see invitations to 60 point EOIs beginning with those who submitted on July 1st.
Please post here if/when you receive an invitation and your EOI submission date.
Good luck!


----------



## vschauhan (Aug 6, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> It seems like those who have 60 points in their EOI for 189 subclass visa will start to get invited in a few rounds, maybe even on Oct 15th, considering that 65 points EOIs invitations already seem to have caught up with submissions... I think it would not be very surprising to see invitations to 60 point EOIs beginning with those who submitted on July 1st.
> Please post here if/when you receive an invitation and your EOI submission date.
> Good luck!


Hi I have submitted EOI on 1st july and my EOI is E00000007xx....i am waiting for 15th october round as well...as per current cut-off look like all 60er who submitted on 1st july have a good chance....looking like all 65er caught up during 1st october...please update as you get invitation.....best of luck....cheers


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

Joining the thread...

Submitted on 1st July.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

01/07
58xx


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

In October, two invitation rounds will be held for skilled independent and skilled regional provisional visa subclasses covering a total of 2000 persons. These rounds will be on 1 October and 15 October 2012.
They have increased no. of invitations for 189 to 900 for the two rounds. that means this month there would be 1800 invitations which increases the no. of people to be invited and more chances for people with 60 points to be invited soon.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Applied on the 24th of September with 60 Points onshore. Awaiting Invitation.

Cheers
Wiz


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

Applied on the 27th of July with 60 Points. No invitation yet.


----------



## harry82 (Mar 27, 2012)

hi,

Applied on 15th September with 60 points under 189 visa subclass.

cheers


----------



## jasveer87 (Oct 1, 2012)

*60 points*

EOI submitted on 1st july with 8xxx number..
Waiting for the invitation...
Fingers crossed...


----------



## Kangaroo20 (Apr 30, 2012)

jasveer87 said:


> EOI submitted on 1st july with 8xxx number..
> Waiting for the invitation...
> Fingers crossed...


Joining the thread....
01/07, 93XX


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Sixty-pointer me too! My timeline is on my signature


----------



## immi888 (Oct 1, 2012)

Got an invite ... 60 points ... EOI submitted on 1 July ... solicitor.

EOI 1XX


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

My Dear Forum Members,

I'm happy to announce that I received my invitation today.

PRAISE THE LORD!!!!!

Following are my details,

EOI submitted - 01 July 2012 03:58 PM, EST

Occupation - Systems Analyst


----------



## shafiqul (Oct 2, 2012)

spin123 said:


> My Dear Forum Members,
> 
> I'm happy to announce that I received my invitation today.
> 
> ...


Congratulation! Now I'm waiting for mine, my submission date is 27th July. Wish me luck.


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

shafiqul said:


> Congratulation! Now I'm waiting for mine, my submission date is 27th July. Wish me luck.


My wishes are with you. Hopefully you will get it soon.

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratulations Spin.
With Oct 15 invitations, I think the breakpoint moved past 1 July?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Congratulations Spin.
> With Oct 15 invitations, I think the breakpoint moved past 1 July?


Thanks.

Yes I think so. Hopefully others will also start getting there invites soon.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all. I have a query on claiming 5 points for Australian work experience. I have been working in Australia for the past 2 years. How can I claim those 5 points? What all proofs I need to submit at a later stage?
I lodged EOI for 189 on 14th Sept with 60 points. Hence your inputs are very helpful. One more thing is in my ACS assessment my Australian experience was not mentioned explicitly.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

I would imagine....although not 100%sure it will be your signed work contract and maybe payslips .....
Someone else may definately know on here


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Judy & Rob. I will wait if anyone else can confirm.


----------



## lokeshkumar234 (Oct 1, 2012)

I have applied on 12 Aug with 60 points. As system analyst hope I get in November or December


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

lokeshkumar234 said:


> I have applied on 12 Aug with 60 points. As system analyst hope I get in November or December


Good luck. You estimate seems right to me.
I submitted on Sept 7th and estimate the invitation (if ever) in around Jan-Feb.


----------



## lokeshkumar234 (Oct 1, 2012)

Do u know the date which invitation has been received for 60


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

lokeshkumar234 said:


> Do u know the date which invitation has been received for 60


last person reported early morning 2nd July :ranger:


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

hey guys im new this forum and I have been reading all the threads. 
I had submitted my EOI on 7th July but I can see my Date of effect as 3rd July. So based on antonyvkj I feel its the Date of Effect that matters. Lets wait for the next round on 1 st Nov.



__________________
ACS +VE as BA, IELTS: Over all 6 EOI: 7 July12 (60 pts) for 189 VISA


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi all,
Did any one claim for Australian work experience? I have few queries on the criteria for claiming.. Is it mandatory to mention in ACS reference letter?

Regards
Gopi


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Hi all,
> Did any one claim for Australian work experience? I have few queries on the criteria for claiming.. Is it mandatory to mention in ACS reference letter?
> 
> Regards
> Gopi


Hi ACS wont distinguish between your Auz or overseas experence, it assess your overall experence, when your invited you need to submit the proof of your australian experence - it can be Payslip, contract letter, secondment letter or Australian employment letter etc...you need to show the proof.

Thx & Rgds, GNI


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

Please find my details - 189 - 60 and 190 - 65, Anybody with System Analyst or Business Analyst who got invitation with 60 Score ?


ACS +ve: Oct 2011 as System Analyst | IELTS 6 overall : March 25,2012 | EoI submitted: 4th Oct,2012 | VIC SS applied: 7th Oct, 2012


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Saw a person in another thread with 60 points who submitted on the 12th of July.
and He received the in invitation on 15/10/12.

I am expecting to get it latest 15th December. Submitted on the 24 th Sep.

Cheers

Wiz


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thank you very much Gowdani. I wasted one month. Updated my EOI now with Australian work experience. Will it take sometime for the changes to be reflected? System is still showing 60 points only..

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> Thank you very much Gowdani. I wasted one month. Updated my EOI now with Australian work experience. Will it take sometime for the changes to be reflected? System is still showing 60 points only..
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi


It should update immediately and show you the no of points. are u sure u updated correctly?


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Hi spin123,
I just changed the country of work location from India to Australia for two of my previous roles. Should I update any where else to claim Australian experience?

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

I left the date to field as blank. Could it be the reason? if so should I update with current date? Please advise.

Thanks,
Gopi


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

*Hi*

I have updated EOI with my Australian work experience of around 23 months. However, points haven't been updated. Attaching the screen shot for reference. Can someone please confirm If i am doing anything wrong here?

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## ank (Dec 25, 2011)

gopes.poduri said:


> I have updated EOI with my Australian work experience of around 23 months. However, points haven't been updated. Attaching the screen shot for reference. Can someone please confirm If i am doing anything wrong here?
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi


You should keep one entry for Exp in India and one for Australia. Example:20/09/2004 to 30/09/2010 for India and 01/11/2010 to till date for Australia. If you are still in Aus and continuing in same company leave end date as blank. Update and check..your points should get updated.


----------



## gopes.poduri (May 20, 2012)

Thank you Ank. I tried exactly same as you suggested. As Annechristina suggested, either I can claim extra 5 points for 8yrs of experience or for Australian work experience but not for both. I.e. I can get a maximum of 15points where as I was expecting 20, which was wrong I believe.

Regards,
Gopi


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Joining the thread...
> 
> Submitted on 1st July.


Did you got the invite what is your ANZCO Code?


----------



## spin123 (Feb 23, 2012)

gowdani said:


> Did you got the invite what is your ANZCO Code?


Yep got the invite from the October 15th round.

My code is Systems Analyst.

What's ur status?


----------



## tschaudry (Sep 7, 2012)

gopes.poduri said:


> I have updated EOI with my Australian work experience of around 23 months. However, points haven't been updated. Attaching the screen shot for reference. Can someone please confirm If i am doing anything wrong here?
> 
> Regards,
> Gopi


Hello, I am not sure whether country is the country of the company office / head office or the location of work? Sometimes, the employer sends you to other countries for work.


----------



## Mayu (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi,
I am Mayura living in Bangalore and looking to immigrate to Australia with family... Can you please help understand the process. I went through the immi.gov.au site and presume that me and my husband will qualify for 189. 

What should be my first steps.. would you recommend going thorough a consultant or applying by myself?
I didnt find a relevant job for me in SOL Schedule 1


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

Mayu said:


> Hi,
> I am Mayura living in Bangalore and looking to immigrate to Australia with family... Can you please help understand the process. I went through the immi.gov.au site and presume that me and my husband will qualify for 189.
> 
> What should be my first steps.. would you recommend going thorough a consultant or applying by myself?
> I didnt find a relevant job for me in SOL Schedule 1


1st step is to Assess you Qualification skill - this depends on the nature of work and educational back groud you have.
2nd step - take you IELTS exam and one need to score minimum 6 in all streams
3. once you got all the above done then you need to apply for Expression of Intrest(EOI) and wait for the Invite.


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

spin123 said:


> Yep got the invite from the October 15th round.
> 
> My code is Systems Analyst.
> 
> What's ur status?


Congrats! for the Invite - No not yet i have given my EOI on 4th Oct.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I would like to thank you for all the helpful information provided on the forum.

My timeline is as follows:

ACS positive assessment: January 2012
IELTS: May 2012 (7.5 band)
EOI submitted: 1 August 2012
EOI invitation: 1 November 2012
Code: Developer Programmer
60 Points 189 visa

I am in a process of certifying and translating additional documents and will soon apply for a visa.

Thank you again very much.

Kind regards


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Well folks,
Today is the big day for many of us 60 point 189 applicants, because with 1400 invitations in November 15, many will get invited. My DoE is Sept 7 BTW.
Any very little time left! Only about 2 hours!
Let the party begin then!
:clap2: :grouphug: :rockon:​


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Only 10 minutes left now. Very excited!


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

bluebyte said:


> Only 10 minutes left now. Very excited!


Mine is 24/10 with 60. Do you think i'll stand a chance??


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Mine is 24/10 with 60. Do you think i'll stand a chance??


I think the cut-off will reach October, but 24th is a bit late. If not this round, I am 99.999% sure you will get it on the next.


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

I have 60 points and I submitted my eoi today. I am keen to learn how things pan out in today's round. All the best to everyone.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone received invitation having 60 points today?


----------



## karthikb (Sep 9, 2012)

No one received any invites today. Seems like system is down.


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Yep, no invites, and no official word on what's wrong either...
With every passing minute I suspect more and more that "SkillSelect" might be run by a bunch of monkeys.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Yep, no invites, and no official word on what's wrong either...
> With every passing minute I suspect more and more that "SkillSelect" might be run by a bunch of monkeys.


You r right, they are so lazy that like july activity report they have never shared again, and now height of their laziness is that they don't share even results for month, you can see November 1st results are yet not shared.


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Yep, no invites, and no official word on what's wrong either...
> With every passing minute I suspect more and more that "SkillSelect" might be run by a bunch of monkeys.


Thats too strong to say, I feel. 

I think the servers are overloaded and they need to perform activities they didnt anticipate. 

Guys lets have patience. If they have been doing right for 9 rounds, I am sure the 10th will be on its way.

Stay Chronic Optimistic!


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

findraj said:


> Thats too strong to say, I feel.
> 
> I think the servers are overloaded and they need to perform activities they didnt anticipate.
> 
> ...


LOL yeah u r right friend


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

musaddaq said:


> You r right, they are so lazy that like july activity report they have never shared again, and now height of their laziness is that they don't share even results for month, you can see November 1st results are yet not shared.


Well in regards to the reports, i would say they are supposed to be published every month. So I would not blame DIAC for delay in reporting, they did publish october reports in november and similarly I would expect november's in december. Its natural to report a month's activity in the consecutive month.


----------



## musaddaq (Nov 15, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Well in regards to the reports, i would say they are supposed to be published every month. So I would not blame DIAC for delay in reporting, they did publish october reports in november and similarly I would expect november's in december. Its natural to report a month's activity in the consecutive month.


Friend report means the activity list, what you are talking about is just results, and after July they didn't shared report for august just a glimpse


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

musaddaq said:


> Friend report means the activity list, what you are talking about is just results, and after July they didn't shared report for august just a glimpse


Ok, in that respect ur true!


----------



## bluebyte (Aug 23, 2012)

Wooohoooooo!
Just got my invitation with 60 points; DoE: Sept 7

Cheers


----------



## gowdani (Sep 21, 2012)

bluebyte said:


> Wooohoooooo!
> Just got my invitation with 60 points; DoE: Sept 7
> 
> Cheers


what is your ANZCO code : ? 
My code is 261112 - System Analyst and i have applied on 4th Oct, any chance of getting in next round ??


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yea... sure you will..



gowdani said:


> what is your ANZCO code : ?
> My code is 261112 - System Analyst and i have applied on 4th Oct, any chance of getting in next round ??


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

*Applied for Business Analyst*

I have applied for profile of business Analyst on 15th of November. I have received their mails asking to update and review the EOI. 
THey have also sent another mail saying that they will send invitations to 1400 applications for 189 applications on 3rd of December.

Does it I will get invitation or I will get it in next round?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> I have applied for profile of business Analyst on 15th of November. I have received their mails asking to update and review the EOI.
> THey have also sent another mail saying that they will send invitations to 1400 applications for 189 applications on 3rd of December.
> 
> Does it I will get invitation or I will get it in next round?
> ...


hi Kinjalz,

I too have the same date as ur which is 15 Nov 7:37 PM EST, expecting the invitation in the 17th round. can you share your effective date as well?


Thanks!!!


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Best of luck to you also...
Do you have any idea that how much time they will take if documents are submitted??
It should be 15th as my home page is showing it. I have updated my EOI after that but I believe effective date is calculated from the submission date..


----------



## makaveli2012 (Oct 23, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Best of luck to you also...
> Do you have any idea that how much time they will take if documents are submitted??
> It should be 15th as my home page is showing it. I have updated my EOI after that but I believe effective date is calculated from the submission date..


No, submission date is different from date of effect, sub.date is when we submit the EOI. If thereafter any changes made to the EOI then points are calculated and the date of effect will change to the date you made changes. the system will consider date of effect and not submission date.

When did you make changes?

Thanks!!!


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

makaveli2012 said:


> No, submission date is different from date of effect, sub.date is when we submit the EOI. If thereafter any changes made to the EOI then points are calculated and the date of effect will change to the date you made changes. the system will consider date of effect and not submission date.
> 
> When did you make changes?
> 
> Thanks!!!


Hi,
As far as I know, in EOI we need to give updated details to Immigration department for review. After making changes, there was no change in my points. So, I believe my date of submission will be considered.

I am not sure if points change then effective date changes or not (Whatever is the date, it should be visible on home screen).


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

kinjalz said:


> Hi,
> As far as I know, in EOI we need to give updated details to Immigration department for review. After making changes, there was no change in my points. So, I believe my date of submission will be considered.
> 
> I am not sure if points change then effective date changes or not (Whatever is the date, it should be visible on home screen).


Effective date will change instantly if ur points change.


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

Joining the club.
60 points, Software Engineer, applied the 6th December.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

EddyFR said:


> Joining the club.
> 60 points, Software Engineer, applied the 6th December.


Hey Eddy - due to that masters thing?


----------



## EddyFR (Oct 26, 2012)

superm said:


> Hey Eddy - due to that masters thing?


Yep ! What a pain in the ass, I can only claim 10 points instead of 15... I don't get the logic here but well I can't do anything.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI on 15th Jan & having that 60 Points. I got assessed as a Mechanical Engineer from EA.

Any idea when i will be able to get the Invitation.

Please reply....

Thanks in Advance....


----------



## afzal067 (Apr 28, 2012)

Can anyone plz tell me what is the fee you have to pay while lodging your application after invitation? (Visa 189)


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

I think it's 3.060 dollars.


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

I am in the same situation. I submited my EOI on 15 january. I believe we will be invited the 4 of february. But if we are lucky enough maybe we will get the invitation in tne nex round (21 jan)


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

lcristobal said:


> I am in the same situation. I submited my EOI on 15 january. I believe we will be invited the 4 of february. But if we are lucky enough maybe we will get the invitation in tne nex round (21 jan)


I have submitted my EOI on 15th January and today i got the Invitation for 189 with 60 Points...


----------



## arsat (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 

I am planning on aplying for skillselect 189 visa. I have a PhD degree from UK and my age is 29 with ielts score of 7. I score 60 points but no points for employment as I have less than 3 years of experience. Do I still qualify to apply? is it necessary to have more than 3 years of experience


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

anandlitesh - that is great news. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## arsat (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi, 

I am planning on aplying for skillselect 189 visa. I have a PhD degree from UK and my age is 29 with ielts score of 7. I score 60 points but no points for employment as I have less than 3 years of experience. Do I still qualify to apply? is it necessary to have more than 3 years of experience

Cheers


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

arsat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning on aplying for skillselect 189 visa. I have a PhD degree from UK and my age is 29 with ielts score of 7. I score 60 points but no points for employment as I have less than 3 years of experience. Do I still qualify to apply? is it necessary to have more than 3 years of experience
> 
> Cheers


I don't think so. Because which anezsco code would you apply for...But I would wait for senior members comment also.

mandeep


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> anandlitesh - that is great news. Congrats and good luck!


thanks Sunny...

I have filled my visa today and lets wait for the next step.

till the tym CO assigned...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi All,
I am just trying to understand the invitation process, So If I am lodging EOI with 70 points, lets say, then I will get invite before 65 and 60 pointers , no matter how early they have applied? is this understanding correct?


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi All,
> I am just trying to understand the invitation process, So If I am lodging EOI with 70 points, lets say, then I will get invite before 65 and 60 pointers , no matter how early they have applied? is this understanding correct?


Yes.


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi All,
> I am just trying to understand the invitation process, So If I am lodging EOI with 70 points, lets say, then I will get invite before 65 and 60 pointers , no matter how early they have applied? is this understanding correct?



It is on first cum first serve basis dear, They have a cut off of points & time before sending the invitation.

If the cut off is 60 than it will be on first cum first serve basis.

Now a days cut off is 60 Points only...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

So that means all 60 point applications will be processed first, and once all the backlog is cleared, only then newer applications will be processed? No matter new applications have 70 /75 points?



anandlitesh said:


> It is on first cum first serve basis dear, They have a cut off of points & time before sending the invitation.
> 
> If the cut off is 60 than it will be on first cum first serve basis.
> 
> Now a days cut off is 60 Points only...


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> So that means all 60 point applications will be processed first, and once all the backlog is cleared, only then newer applications will be processed? No matter new applications have 70 /75 points?


Highest point claimers will get the first preference regardless the date of EOI & to pick the best ones skillselect is created. Pls go through skillselect website for details.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

That is what i got from the text, Since anandlitesh's reply contradicts with this logic, i wanted to clear this. thanks again. 



ils2_fly said:


> Highest point claimers will get the first preference regardless the date of EOI & to pick the best ones skillselect is created. Pls go through skillselect website for details.


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> That is what i got from the text, Since anandlitesh's reply contradicts with this logic, i wanted to clear this. thanks again.


Sorry to disturb the thread... But i can't resist saying....

Paaji... tuhadi tagline badi ghainth hai....


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

haha, Thank you jnab ... 



softwareengineer said:


> Sorry to disturb the thread... But i can't resist saying....
> 
> Paaji... tuhadi tagline badi ghainth hai....


----------



## anandlitesh (Dec 4, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> That is what i got from the text, Since anandlitesh's reply contradicts with this logic, i wanted to clear this. thanks again.



My Agent has confirmed this it is on first cum first basis & according to the Cutoff time for the EOI Invitation.


----------



## mandeepps (Dec 14, 2012)

anandlitesh said:


> My Agent has confirmed this it is on first cum first basis & according to the Cutoff time for the EOI Invitation.


Your agent is wrong. Higher points are given preference.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

mandeepps said:


> Your agent is wrong. Higher points are given preference.


yup-higher points are invited first. So lets say max points are 75, they are invited first then the ones with 70 then 65 and then 60.. depending on number of invites they have decided!

According to the trend anyone with >=65 points receives invites definately. And if you have 60 points - you may or may not receive invite depending on number of invites and no. of applicants.


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-

"An invitation has been issued to apply for this visa. This invitation is valid for 60 days from the date of issue."

Does this mean that I have to submit PCC and Medicals before 60 days or it just says that I have to pay the fees and then afterwards I will be given time to do the PCC and Meds ??


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking into the "Apply VISA" section and saw this:-
> 
> ...


This means that you have to apply within 60 days. Then - after that you can upload docs you are required to. You will be allocated CO within 5 or so weeks then he will ask for missing docs and give you 28 days to provide the same.
so you have 60 + 5 w + 28 days to provide pcc and meds from the invite date.
Also even if in given days you are not able to provide pcc or any other docs for that matter - you can ask for extension by providing proof that you have applied for that particular doc and its taking time. They provide the extension - no issues in that.
Hope that helps.. Best of luck!


----------



## Migrator (Jan 20, 2013)

superm said:


> This means that you have to apply within 60 days. Then - after that you can upload docs you are required to. You will be allocated CO within 5 or so weeks then he will ask for missing docs and give you 28 days to provide the same.
> so you have 60 + 5 w + 28 days to provide pcc and meds from the invite date.
> Also even if in given days you are not able to provide pcc or any other docs for that matter - you can ask for extension by providing proof that you have applied for that particular doc and its taking time. They provide the extension - no issues in that.
> Hope that helps.. Best of luck!


Thanks superm for your reply. A follow up doubt, It will take me some time to arrange the financials (3060 AUD), and since 60 Days is the cut off time I guess that will come as handy. Meanwhile can I do PCC and Meds in parallel before actually submitting the VISA Application (that is before paying the fees) Or do I have to pay the fees first, wait for the CO to get assigned to the case then go for MEDS and PCC ??


----------



## kinjalz (Nov 4, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Thanks superm for your reply. A follow up doubt, It will take me some time to arrange the financials (3060 AUD), and since 60 Days is the cut off time I guess that will come as handy. Meanwhile can I do PCC and Meds in parallel before actually submitting the VISA Application (that is before paying the fees) Or do I have to pay the fees first, wait for the CO to get assigned to the case then go for MEDS and PCC ??


Steps are like this
1 pay your visa fees. Once you pay your fees it is considered that u have applied for pr.
2 upload ur documents with or without pcc and medical. U have enough time as it is not much helpful until co is assigned. It is better to provided to avoid delay between officer asks for it and you apload afterwards.
3 once case officer will b assigned he or she will review ur docs and may ask for more docs. Co will ask for medical and pcc if u do not have provided.
4 if everything is fine, then visa will b granted.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Migrator said:


> Thanks superm for your reply. A follow up doubt, It will take me some time to arrange the financials (3060 AUD), and since 60 Days is the cut off time I guess that will come as handy. Meanwhile can I do PCC and Meds in parallel before actually submitting the VISA Application (that is before paying the fees) Or do I have to pay the fees first, wait for the CO to get assigned to the case then go for MEDS and PCC ??


you can go for PCC before and Meds can be done afterwards only. Some information here for eVisa process!


----------



## haryk (Apr 17, 2012)

superm said:


> you can go for PCC before and Meds can be done afterwards only. Some information here for eVisa process!


I have received ACS and applied for EOI.. Expecting Invitation on March 4th. Meanwhile .. Im in process of collecting docs to apply for Invitation. can any one please help me in what are the docs required to apply after receiving Invitation.. I am also adding my Partner and child..

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sunny81 (Jan 2, 2013)

Also can someone mention how PCC and MEd tests date determine the time period for our date of first entry to Australia. Thanks!


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

sunny81 said:


> Also can someone mention how PCC and MEd tests date determine the time period for our date of first entry to Australia. Thanks!


check near bottom of this page - its under ** mark on eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## ravindrajal (Nov 21, 2012)

*EOI with 60 points*

Hi mates,

I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261311 on 08-Mar-2013.does any body have any idea of whether there are any chances of getting the invitation on 18-Mar-2013.
and also can any one please let me know the cutoff points for Invitations on 04-Mar-2013 or any site where i can check these details.

Thanks in Advance.
Ravindra


----------



## lcristobal (Jan 16, 2013)

ravindrajal said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI with 60 points for 261311 on 08-Mar-2013.does any body have any idea of whether there are any chances of getting the invitation on 18-Mar-2013.
> and also can any one please let me know the cutoff points for Invitations on 04-Mar-2013 or any site where i can check these details.
> ...



I think you have a 99%
, cause every body is getting in.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

haryk said:


> I have received ACS and applied for EOI.. Expecting Invitation on March 4th. Meanwhile .. Im in process of collecting docs to apply for Invitation. can any one please help me in what are the docs required to apply after receiving Invitation.. I am also adding my Partner and child..
> 
> Thanks in Advance


Link given in my above post is having a list of reference list of docs required. Here's the link to eVisa page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## silversulphur (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi All,

I have filed the EOI with 60 points (software developer) on 23rd March, 2013. So when will next round of invitation will happen, and what is the probability of getting invitation in next round.


----------



## starwars123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi what is the approximate time to get invited for visa application with 60 points for 189 category visa?


----------



## k.emper (Feb 24, 2013)

In the April 1st round, people who submitted their EOI on 28th March with 60 points got their invite. Hopefully it will be the case with April 22nd round too. Fingers crossed.



silversulphur said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed the EOI with 60 points (software developer) on 23rd March, 2013. So when will next round of invitation will happen, and what is the probability of getting invitation in next round.


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Joined the club of 60 pointers ))) see my signature below for my benchmarks


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Hellow guys, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. 324 is the result to date among the occupation ceiling of 900.

Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


----------



## Gandhara (Oct 2, 2013)

Total state nominations till Jan are 10, 257 as shown by the following link:

SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results

But does that number include dependents?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Gandhara said:


> Total state nominations till Jan are 10, 257 as shown by the following link:
> 
> SkillSelect – SkillSelect Invitations to apply to migrate - Round 10 February 2014 Results
> 
> But does that number include dependents?


No, it lists only the number of invites under 190 visa and doesn't represent the applicant's dependents.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bdapplicant said:


> Hellow guys, I have submitted my EOI with 60 points. There is round will take place on 24 March, 2014. 324 is the result to date among the occupation ceiling of 900.
> 
> Can i expect to have the invitation at this round or how much time it takes for people having 60 points. Your feedback will be highly appreciated.


see, invite depends on various factors such as competition, job code, number of better scorers at the time of invitation etc. If your occupation is exempted from the list of 6 occupations then, you may likely receive an invite within a couple of rounds. Again, you shoul be invited before the cap for the invite round that is 950 is reached. if your occupation is one among those 6 competitive occupations, then, you may need to wait for few more rounds.


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your reply. Since internal auditor application is less and only 324 EOI has been given out of 950 ceiling, so i expect to have the invitation within few rounds. Thanks again for your reply



sathiyaseelan said:


> see, invite depends on various factors such as competition, job code, number of better scorers at the time of invitation etc. If your occupation is exempted from the list of 6 occupations then, you may likely receive an invite within a couple of rounds. Again, you shoul be invited before the cap for the invite round that is 950 is reached. if your occupation is one among those 6 competitive occupations, then, you may need to wait for few more rounds.


----------



## md1122 (Mar 7, 2013)

I have done my medicals and the clinic submitted them on 3rd of March and i was able to see in the eMedical with status completed and also in application status i am able to see "No health is required...." 
However, until now i didn't get any email or grant from the CO... is that normal ? what could be happening now?
Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

md1122 said:


> I have done my medicals and the clinic submitted them on 3rd of March and i was able to see in the eMedical with status completed and also in application status i am able to see "No health is required...."
> However, until now i didn't get any email or grant from the CO... is that normal ? what could be happening now?
> Thanks.


You can call up DIAC to confirm if they need anymore documents, try asking for CO's mail id.


----------



## Joginderdahiya84 (Apr 9, 2016)

I got my ACS completed today 

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering (Computer Science and Engineering) as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing.

The following employment after April 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261314 (Software Tester) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 03/07 - 10/07 (0yrs 8mths)

Dates: 11/07 - 06/08 (0yrs 7mths)

Dates: 07/08 - 04/16 (7yrs 9mths)

SO guys Can you please help me what is the next step and it would be of great help if you can refer few good threads where I can get help for my next step as ACS is completed for ANZSCO Code 261314 (Software Tester). 

1. Can someone please share the link to Submit EOI ?
2. Is there any thread which I can go through and follow to submit EOI?
3. What are the documents required to Submit EOI ?
4. Is there any other process which I need to complete after ECS and before filing EOI?
How long EOI take ?

thanks in Advance !!


----------

